# Suns - Wolves Rivalry in the Making



## Amareca

Well Suns are kicking the Wolves *** in Minnesota and there is a lot of trash talking going on initiated by Kevin Garnett.

Plus the refs are letting them play it looks like.

Amare went at KG pretty good the whole game and KG came back at the Suns all game.


----------



## Amareca

Now Amare went down on a play didn't get back on defense because he was on the floor.
Suns throw it to him for the jam, Spree grabs him on the dunk.

Amare thows the ball back to Spree. Spree boxes it back to Amare.

Amare ejected. 2nd T, Spreewell T'ed up as well.

BS considering KG has been talking trash all game.


----------



## SamTheMan67

I bet spree would whoop amare for some reason mabye after him getting punked by francis so hard last year helped me make this decision


----------



## Baron Davis

Hmm well Garnett with the career high in points, too bad his team loses again. Seems like superstars are getting career highs every other night this week.


----------



## SamTheMan67

Jeeze man why does the Suns coach always play starters teh whole 4th quarter when they're up by 20. Every game Q throws up 3s with 2 minutes left up by 20 , amare dunks... When one of the players tears his acl then who gets the blame?


----------



## Amareca

??

The Wolves are on a run right now.


----------



## Arclite

Garnett has been amazing, he's just hitting everything out there. Amare too, they've gone a combined 34-45..


----------



## Yao Mania

I'm actually gonna side with the Suns on this one, KG, Spree and the rest of the Wolves generally have a pretty bad attitude. Not liking losing is one thing, but getting into the faces of other players when you're down is another. Phoenix scoring 116 on you with 4mins to play in 4thQ? Trying playing some defense!!


----------



## Amareca

Btw, watch the highlights tonight.

Amare had just a sick sick windmill putback dunk and a dunk where he faked out Garnett on the move.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Wolves get into fights with every team. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>SamTheMan67</b>!
> Jeeze man why does the Suns coach always play starters teh whole 4th quarter when they're up by 20. Every game Q throws up 3s with 2 minutes left up by 20 , amare dunks... When one of the players tears his acl then who gets the blame?


It is a nine point game..


----------



## SamTheMan67

Oh well It was like 98-116 2 minutes ago ..


----------



## SilentOneX

Make it 8 points deficit by T'Wolves right now


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Wolves get into fights with every team. Nothing to see here.


No, just Denver.


----------



## Amareca

The stupid thing is that Amare has done way less than Garnett but got 2 Ts and Garnett stayed in the game all game talking tash to Amare, Hunter and Q.

Bail out call for KG right there.


----------



## The_Franchise

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> No, just Denver.


And Sacramento.


----------



## SilentOneX

How did Amare get ejected since I missed that


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The stupid thing is that Amare has done way less than Garnett but got 2 Ts and Garnett stayed in the game all game talking tash to Amare, Hunter and Q.


When did talking trash become illegal?


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> 
> No, just Denver.


And Toronto. They went after Matt Bonner of all people.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The stupid thing is that Amare has done way less than Garnett but got 2 Ts and Garnett stayed in the game all game talking tash to Amare, Hunter and Q.
> 
> Bail out call for KG right there.


If you watch Twolves games, the refs always allow that. Garnett talks trash to everyone off the court and even to himself when he comes back from offense. He tries to pump up his team like that. When he does **** like that, it is not a sign of disrespect either.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> 
> No, just Denver.


edit: nvm


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> When did talking trash become illegal?


When did bounce passing the ball to a guy who fouled you after a dunk become ejection worthy?


----------



## The_Franchise

Minnesota's downfall was trying to win the game. They should have worried more about getting KG to 50. Give Phoenix a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>SilentOneX</b>!
> How did Amare get ejected since I missed that


Amare got called for a T earlier after saying something to KG I think.

Then on a play on offense Amare went on the floor. Wolves missed a shot, Suns passed it to Amare in the frontcourt. Amare dunks on Sprewell while Spree is grabbing him.

Amare then threw a hard bounce pass to Spree and Spree threw the ball at Amare.


----------



## SilentOneX

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Garnett talks trash to everyone off the court and even to himself when he comes back from offense.


Can't change that since that is one of his trademarks.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Trash talking is allowed
ball throwing is not


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> When did talking trash become illegal?


They called Amare for talking to KG.


----------



## hobojoe

Please tell me that NBA.com's stats are off. Tell me Quentin Richardson is not 4-17 from 3-point range. 17 3-point attempts!?!?


----------



## Johnny Mac

I hope they meet in the playoffs. KG with 47 and 17? Ridiculous.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Trash talking is allowed
> ball throwing is not


There is a difference between talking trash after you make a shot in the guys face while you're on the way back down the court and getting up in a guys face and screaming like a maniac at the free throw line.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Please tell me that NBA.com's stats are off. Tell me Quentin Richardson is not 4-17 from 3-point range. 17 3-point attempts!?!?


Didn't you know? Q had to fill his nightly "I have to take more shots than Nash and JJ combined" quota.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

The Suns always bring out the best in GArnett. he has been awesome against the Suns this year. 1-1 record though with home team losing.


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Please tell me that NBA.com's stats are off. Tell me Quentin Richardson is not 4-17 from 3-point range. 17 3-point attempts!?!?


All Q does this season is basically shoot 3's and keeps shooting even if hes hot or erratic. I still like him though.


----------



## Max Payne

Amareca are you just sad that Amare will never be the player KG is ?


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> 
> 
> There is a difference between talking trash after you make a shot in the guys face while you're on the way back down the court and getting up in a guys face and screaming like a maniac at the free throw line.


Did Garnett do that or Amare?


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Amareca are you just sad that Amare will never be the player KG is ?



:laugh: 

The Twolves announcers were drooling over Amare all game as he showed up the Wolves and KG on many plays.


----------



## Kuskid

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> 
> 
> They called Amare for talking to KG.


You're right. Totally unfair. Let's ignore context and what may have actually been said, and just generalize all trash talking into one category. I say we write a letter to Stern, Amare is innocent!!!!


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Dont compare Amare and KG. 

One is an MVP and All-NBA First Team, All NBA Defensive First Team, and an NBA All-Star starter. I like Amare, but start comparing him after he accomplishes something other than winning regular season wins.


----------



## 1 Penny

> Originally posted by <b>Max Payne</b>!
> Amareca are you just sad that Amare will never be the player KG is ?


KG will always be the all-rounder rather than just a scorer.

Its not like Amare played terrible considering he did score 30+, KG just had a career best tonight... 

What these proves is, KG is the same great player he is that cannot be contained easily... whilst the same thing for Amare.


----------



## Arclite

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> 
> Did Garnett do that or Amare?


Neither did the first, Garnett got his T when he got in Steven Hunter's face. He just looked like he was looking to start something though, he was talking all game long. Apparently something happened between he and Q last year and they were jawing a bit, also.

It was just ugly and unnecessary. Garnett and Spree are obviously two very emotional players and the Suns should have just let sleeping dogs lie considering the lead they had, but they got cute and almost had to pay for it.. The game looked to be put away, and obviously getting Stoudemire ejected and putting some energy into the crowd and the team helped Minnesota greatly.


----------



## Amareca

Amare is shooting 59.8%FG on the season now and averaging 26.6ppg and holding a considerable lead in points per minute.


----------



## snowmt

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Dont compare Amare and KG.
> 
> One is an MVP and All-NBA First Team, All NBA Defensive First Team, and an NBA All-Star starter. I like Amare, but start comparing him after he accomplishes something other than winning regular season wins.


Amare is probably the best finisher in the league. He needs to
pick up his defense though.


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> Dont compare Amare and KG.
> 
> One is an MVP and All-NBA First Team, All NBA Defensive First Team, and an NBA All-Star starter. I like Amare, but start comparing him after he accomplishes something other than winning regular season wins.


Amare is an offensive juggernaut, considering that he has nowhere near the skillset of KG's. 

Sure, KG is a perennial All-NBA First Team and NBA All-Star, but his 7 first round exits don't look so good.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

Amare could be a great rebounder too, but does not put enough effort into that. He could be a 12rpg man.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I was wrong about Amare. He is an all-league performer this season, and deserves all the props he can get. Garnett might be more accomplished, but that might not be for long. Give the new kid some props.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Baron Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare is an offensive juggernaut, considering that he has nowhere near the skillset of KG's.
> 
> Sure, KG is a perennial All-NBA First Team and NBA All-Star, but his 7 first round exits don't look so good.


He got to the Western Conference Finals last year though. Those seven years, if they played without Garnett would challenge for last place in teh west. Without Amare, these Suns would probably still be a playoff team.


----------



## Amareca

The Twovles homers on kfan said that after tonight they are thinking Amare is the MVP of the league so far...

They even admitted on the post game radio show that Amare didn't get any calls in the fourth quarter and got fed up while KG was getting MVP treatment.

Word for word the Twolves announcers just said on the radio that KG was bearhugging Amare at times and the refs didn't call them for it and that the Wolves were hacking Amare all game long because they couldn't stop them.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> 
> He got to the Western Conference Finals last year though. Those seven years, if they played without Garnett would challenge for last place in teh west. Without Amare, these Suns would probably still be a playoff team.


I doubt that... they're already undersized as it is and Nash can only do so much. Amare is a BIG part of that team.

As for the T'Wolves, it's great they got over that hump but this year's team is pathetic. Forget Ron Artest, the way they've acted and played this year, they've been the joke of the league so far.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The Twovles homers on kfan said that after tonight they are thinking Amare is the MVP of the league so far...



Its hard to win MVP when another player on your team is probably more of a candidate.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> I doubt that... they're already undersized as it is and Nash can only do so much. Amare is a BIG part of that team.
> 
> As for the T'Wolves, it's great they got over that hump but this year's team is pathetic. Forget Ron Artest, the way they've acted and played this year, they've been the joke of the league so far.


McHale has to make dramatic move this January and Februaury. They need to get rid of Sam and Spree. I would never have said that this offseason. Bring Hassell and let Wally move to the 2. Flip should realize that Hassell was a reason that they played such great defense last year.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

Amare is on espn2 NBA Nation right now talking about the incident of throwing the ball. As much as I hate all these new suns fans that havent rooted for them since barkley left, Amare seems like a nice guy.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

What did he say? Was he mad about it or what?


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Kevin Garnett just scored 47 points and grabbed 17 boards, in a loss. When this Wolves team gets bounced out in the 2nd (or maybe even 1st) round, KG is going to get blamed. Despite having his 3rd MVP caliber season in a row. When a guy scores 47 points and grabs 17 boards, you got to find someone else to blame. Right now Wally is again the second best player in this team, Sam is the 3rd, and no one else is worth ****.

Kevin McHale did practically nothing when KG was developing. One minor move a year, usually. Then after the 03 season, KG demands that he gets some help and McHale makes a series of moves.... moves that ultimately gave the team a 1 year window to win a championship. *1 year* for a team that hadn't done much in the past, except a lot of low seed playoff birth. There's where the blame belongs right there. Not KG, he proved he's capable of leading a team to great places when he has teammates who can pull their weight.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Kevin Garnett just scored 47 points and grabbed 17 boards, in a loss. When this Wolves team gets bounced out in the 2nd (or maybe even 1st) round, KG is going to get blamed. Despite having his 3rd MVP caliber season in a row. When a guy scores 47 points and grabs 17 boards, you got to find someone else to blame. Right now Wally is again the second best player in this team, Sam is the 3rd, and no one else is worth ****.
> 
> Kevin McHale did practically nothing when KG was developing. One minor move a year, usually. Then after the 03 season, KG demands that he gets some help and McHale makes a series of moves.... moves that ultimately gave the team a 1 year window to win a championship. *1 year* for a team that hadn't done much in the past, except a lot of low seed playoff birth. There's where the blame belongs right there. Not KG, he proved he's capable of leading a team to great places when he has teammates who can pull their weight.


Right on man. Cassell's defense is so horrible and Hudson is having problems with Flip. We should package these two out of town. I just knew from the beginning of the season that chemistry was going to be a big problem.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> What did he say? Was he mad about it or what?


nah he said he was trying to give spree the ball b/c he had to take it out, and spree just flipped. from the replay it looked like he handled himself real well in the game, just walked away


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Kevin Garnett just scored 47 points and grabbed 17 boards, in a loss. When this Wolves team gets bounced out in the 2nd (or maybe even 1st) round, KG is going to get blamed. Despite having his 3rd MVP caliber season in a row. When a guy scores 47 points and grabs 17 boards, you got to find someone else to blame. Right now Wally is again the second best player in this team, Sam is the 3rd, and no one else is worth ****.
> 
> Kevin McHale did practically nothing when KG was developing. One minor move a year, usually. Then after the 03 season, KG demands that he gets some help and McHale makes a series of moves.... moves that ultimately gave the team a 1 year window to win a championship. *1 year* for a team that hadn't done much in the past, except a lot of low seed playoff birth. There's where the blame belongs right there. Not KG, he proved he's capable of leading a team to great places when he has teammates who can pull their weight.


Right on man. Cassell's defense is so horrible and Hudson is having problems with Flip. We should package these two out of town. I just knew from the beginning of the season that chemistry was going to be a big problem.


----------



## Amareca

In hindsight Amare only got ejected because Spree threw the ball in his or Marion's back after Amare bounced the ball to Spree after the dunk.

Amare pretty much passed it back to spree with some velocity after the play and Spree went nuts while Amare was already turning away from all that stuff.

Amare always bounces the ball back to the opponent after the play.


----------



## HKF

The T'Wolves continue to look like a bunch of punks out there, every time they are getting their butts handed to them. This team trash talks more than any in the league and now other teams are serving them. 

They better get it together. It's hard to like that team, because they seem to have a high ratio of *******s to nice guys.


----------



## Amareca

The refs allowed this game to get way to physical and that and tried to regain control of the game in the end.

KG was swining and connecting on elbows on anyone who tried to guard him. He was setting moving screen all game and hip checking and sending Nash to the floor twice and Q once and finally called for doing it against JJ.

He was consistently getting into players faces and talking trash to them.

Also, the alien tried to pull a Danny Fortson on Marion when he was going in on a fast break. He put his hands into Marion's hip and chest as he went for a fast break layup and Cassell shoved him to the ground when he was in mid-air. Marion landed out of bounds on his back and luckily was able to get up and keep playing. Cassell got a flagrant foul and chased down the refs arguing it.


----------



## Pioneer10

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Kevin Garnett just scored 47 points and grabbed 17 boards, in a loss. When this Wolves team gets bounced out in the 2nd (or maybe even 1st) round, KG is going to get blamed. Despite having his 3rd MVP caliber season in a row. When a guy scores 47 points and grabs 17 boards, you got to find someone else to blame. Right now Wally is again the second best player in this team, Sam is the 3rd, and no one else is worth ****.
> 
> Kevin McHale did practically nothing when KG was developing. One minor move a year, usually. Then after the 03 season, KG demands that he gets some help and McHale makes a series of moves.... moves that ultimately gave the team a 1 year window to win a championship. *1 year* for a team that hadn't done much in the past, except a lot of low seed playoff birth. There's where the blame belongs right there. Not KG, he proved he's capable of leading a team to great places when he has teammates who can pull their weight.


Two big things happened to this team after Marbury left:

One: Losing Billups as a FA hurt this team a lot. They would have had a nice nucleus of Billups, Wally, and KG to build around. Chauncey really established himselft in his time with the Twolves.

Two: Also losing 4 first rounders from the Joe Smith kills your ability to not only bring in young talent but as trade bait as well.


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>DaBigTicketKG21</b>!
> 
> 
> He got to the Western Conference Finals last year though. Those seven years, if they played without Garnett would challenge for last place in teh west. Without Amare, these Suns would probably still be a playoff team.


The Suns without Amare is sort of like the Pistons without Ben Wallace. 

Amare is an important part of the team, and without him, they would probably be struggling. I doubt the Suns would be a playoff team. They have no big man, and Q would be shooting bricks on a nightly basis.


----------



## jibikao

> Originally posted by <b>Baron Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> The Suns without Amare is sort of like the Pistons without Ben Wallace.
> 
> Amare is an important part of the team, and without him, they would probably be struggling. I doubt the Suns would be a playoff team. They have no big man, and Q would be shooting bricks on a nightly basis.


      



Post like this makes me laugh... 

Try Wolves without KG... yeah, that's try that, shall we.  

Jimmy


----------



## jibikao

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> The refs allowed this game to get way to physical and that and tried to regain control of the game in the end.
> 
> KG was swining and connecting on elbows on anyone who tried to guard him. He was setting moving screen all game and hip checking and sending Nash to the floor twice and Q once and finally called for doing it against JJ.
> 
> He was consistently getting into players faces and talking trash to them.
> 
> Also, the alien tried to pull a Danny Fortson on Marion when he was going in on a fast break. He put his hands into Marion's hip and chest as he went for a fast break layup and Cassell shoved him to the ground when he was in mid-air. Marion landed out of bounds on his back and luckily was able to get up and keep playing. Cassell got a flagrant foul and chased down the refs arguing it.



KG has skills but he has no class. I am starting to lose more and more respect on him... 

He is so great that if a rookie dunks over him, he will punch him. Wow. How classy. 

Now I truly think Duncan > KG. I hated Duncan but that guy shows class and at least I don't think he punches around. 

Yes, Suns and Wolves had a very physical game. After Amare got ejected, Wolves got all the favorite calls. I won't complain because it was on Wolves's home court.  

I am glad Suns has matured after those 4 Losses. 

And whoever said Suns is weak without Amare is probably mental. Amare is a BIG part of the success. You tell that to Wolves without KG or Spurs without Duncan or Mavs without Dirk. If you want to post something, post something more useful. 

Jimmy


----------



## arenas809

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post like this makes me laugh...
> 
> Try Wolves without KG... yeah, that's try that, shall we.
> 
> Jimmy


What's up with people signing their posts?

What is this ****, a letter?

I mean it's not like we can't see your names to the left, and if we wanted to know your real names, why not just have that as your name instead of the apodo?


----------



## jibikao

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> What's up with people signing their posts?
> 
> What is this ****, a letter?
> 
> I mean it's not like we can't see your names to the left, and if we wanted to know your real names, why not just have that as your name instead of the apodo?


Dude, what is your problem? Tell me. Maybe I can help you. 

J.I.M.M.Y.


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post like this makes me laugh...
> 
> Try Wolves without KG... yeah, that's try that, shall we.
> 
> Jimmy


What's so funny about it? 

Amare is a really big part of the success. Where would the Suns be without them? Probably in the mix of the teams fighting for the 8th spot.


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> What's up with people signing their posts?
> 
> What is this ****, a letter?
> 
> I mean it's not like we can't see your names to the left, and if we wanted to know your real names, why not just have that as your name instead of the apodo?


I'm feeling you.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

why did this get moved to the suns board? No wonder is see so many Suns supporters so suddenly. We will all see what happens the rest of the season with two more games each one playing at home and on teh road. Let the playoffs do the talking. Im out.


----------



## Baron Davis

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> KG has skills but he has no class. I am starting to lose more and more respect on him...
> 
> He is so great that if a rookie dunks over him, he will punch him. Wow. How classy.
> 
> Now I truly think Duncan > KG. I hated Duncan but that guy shows class and at least I don't think he punches around.
> 
> Yes, Suns and Wolves had a very physical game. After Amare got ejected, Wolves got all the favorite calls. I won't complain because it was on Wolves's home court.
> 
> I am glad Suns has matured after those 4 Losses.
> 
> And whoever said Suns is weak without Amare is probably mental. Amare is a BIG part of the success. You tell that to Wolves without KG or Spurs without Duncan or Mavs without Dirk. If you want to post something, post something more useful.
> 
> Jimmy


Saying that it's classless that KG punched a rookie for owning him. How useful is that? It's been repeated so many times on the "Garnett punches Rickert" thread. Don't tell me what and what not to post.

I mentioned the Pistons being similar because Ben Wallace is the heart of the team and he's the reason why the Pisons are a cohesive defensive unit. Look at the stretch of games where Ben Wallace was suspended, the Pistons didn't do so well. Even with Rasheed, Billups and Hamilton, they were still pretty damn mediocre.

Now take a look at the Suns. You can say that Steve Nash is the reason why Phoenix is doing great, but if Amare wasn't there, who would be the player to take over that loss of 25+ PPG? The Suns would get owned in the paint if they only had a scrub center. Marion, JJ, Nash and Q would have to step it up every night. Amare is very efficient, and that's why if someone such as Q or JJ have an off night, they can still win.


----------



## c_dog

Garnett is still the best player in the league, but the wolves need to get him some help. Cassell is too slow defensively and his shots aren't as automatic this season. Spree on the other hand has deteriorated to a point where he has become absolute trash. This wolves team is looking like the Wolves of old, where KG is the man, and nobody other than Wally is worth anything.

amare played well today though. he's a really good offensive player and should eventually become the best post player in the league one day, when Duncan and Garnett are on the decline.


----------



## The Main Man

Amare is 35-46 from the field in his last 2 games, good for 76.1%and up to 59.8% on the season. His jumper opens up everything for him. Play up on him and he blows by you, if you sag off he drains the jumper. Really not alot you can do.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> 
> 
> What's up with people signing their posts?
> 
> What is this ****, a letter?
> 
> I mean it's not like we can't see your names to the left, and if we wanted to know your real names, why not just have that as your name instead of the apodo?


Yeah, or what about putting it in your signature, so you don't have to write it every damn time.


----------



## Future

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> And Toronto. They went after Matt Bonner of all people.


And the Bulls... Spree mentioned in a paper that he wants to clean Ben Gordon's "clock"

I used to like Minnesota, but their players attitudes have become piss poor. Garnett is an *** and Spree and Cassell are POS.


----------



## HKF

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> And the Bulls... Spree mentioned in a paper that he wants to clean Ben Gordon's "clock"
> 
> I used to like Minnesota, but their players attitudes have become piss poor. Garnett is an *** and Spree and Cassell are POS.


This is as accurate a description as I can remember. I think this is one of the reasons KG isn't lauded for his greatness as much as people think he should be. He's just an *** on the court.


----------

